# Progynova side effects



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I am currently embarking on my third fet and I still have questions!  

The progynova doesn't really agree with me as I gt a very churny and some tummy, incredibly bloated etc...  However,I seem to pass a fluid on to my panty liner. Sorry if tmi!   It's def vaginally amd I wouldn't call it a discharge. It's not mucousy at all. Like water. Enough to see on liner and def need to wear one. Anyone get this as well? I'm hoping it's just hormone changes. 

Thanks

Xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

I do Laura - then it becomes (TMI) quite jelly like and clear - all signs of the progynova working from what I gather. 


   


Tis x


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Thetis,

Thanks a lot for replying. I really appreciate it. I'm just a bit paranoid about fluid after last couple of cycles. 

Xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

for this cycle honey - any worries I'd contact your clinic - just to be certain everything is as it should be.


Take care     Tis x


----------

